# New Snowcat Operation - San Juan Snowcat



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Just letting everyone in on a new snowcat operation that me and a bunch of buddies just signed up for. We are scheduled for the 18th of Feb and it looks like it's going to be some steeeeeep terrain.

They can take up to 10 a day and if you get the whole rig rented under one party they give you a discount. Not bad actually compared to some others I did in Jackson/Targhee.

They have gotten shit tons of snow over the past few weeks and the terrain looks really nice. It's in Creede which from what I was told is about 30 minutes from Wolf Creek.

I will let you all know how it goes....

If you want to get in touch with them, there is a post on the ski forum from the owner Ed asking if anyone is interested in working there. 

Craw


----------



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

You would think San Juan Snowcat could atleast come up with a original name. San Juan Ski company has been around forever, kind of Rude to ride another business coat tails. The portion of the San juan they operate in is known for being a dry windy waste land. The snowcats on their web site are not even the cats they use. They are a cheese operation.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

bump a 5 year old post to bash a company, interesting.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

From your previous posts:

"I heard all your guides quit so they could work for Silverton Powder Cats. Now they ride in the back of a Pistin Bully, tips are better and they get more skiing in. www.snowcat-powder.com";

_"I have skied with the majority of the cat skiing operations in Colorado, the real deal is Silverton Powder Cats. The terrain is off the hook and the guides are great, they wanted powder worse than... "_

_"Silverton Powdercats is by far the best skiing/boarding around silverton if you are going to pay to ride. we got 15 runs in and were worked by the end of the day. did some short hikes to so steep..."_

_it is obvious that you like, or possibly work for Silverton Powdercats...that is still no reason to continuously bash a good company. I doubt anyone will argue that Silverton has the superior terrain and snowfall, but that doesn't mean people don't like a little variety now and again. _

_Get over it douchbag._


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

San Juan (creede) is way better than Silverton Powdercats. A nice cat to ride in is nice, but I came to ski powder. Molas Pass is pretty lame BC terrain, flat, then steep, then flat, then benchy. Sort of like 'traversatory' down the road.

Skiing east and west facing tree-less glades is only good immediately after a storm, more than a few days you are skiing a mix of ice, crust, and powder of top of sugar....

San Juan Snowcats has the goods, at least better than up on 550.


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

dgosn said:


> San Juan (creede) is way better than Silverton Powdercats. A nice cat to ride in is nice, but I came to ski powder. Molas Pass is pretty lame BC terrain, flat, then steep, then flat, then benchy. Sort of like 'traversatory' down the road.
> 
> Skiing east and west facing tree-less glades is only good immediately after a storm, more than a few days you are skiing a mix of ice, crust, and powder of top of sugar....
> 
> San Juan Snowcats has the goods, at least better than up on 550.



I've done a trip with San Juan Snowcat in creede a couple of years ago and had a great trip. And I will be going again at the end of the month.


----------



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

Im pretty sure I see you guys at the Taco Bell drive thru when Im going to ski Powder.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

jonpowder said:


> Im pretty sure I see you guys at the Taco Bell drive thru when Im going to ski Powder.


I will be hittin up the Taco Bell drive-thru on the way to Creede. Def not supporting any company this douche represents. Yeah BRAH!


----------



## benjicross (Sep 28, 2007)

*Basharama*

This is hilarious. Keep up the comedy guys. I'll be reading and ripping your turns for you in the meantime.:mrgreen:


----------

